# Game #15: Memphis Grizzlies (5-9) @ Phoenix Suns (11-3) - 11/25



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 117-91 vs Detroit Pistons*











*Phoenix Suns (11-3) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Memphis Grizzlies (5-9) 

Starters: 








[PG] Mike Conley







[SG] O.J. Mayo








[SF]Rudy Gay









[PF] Zach Randolph







[C] Marc Gasol *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hope the Suns don't come out napping >_> Then again Frye should have a solid shooting night considering it's at home.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't like Gasol match up. The guy is a beast on the inside and playing on Frye is going to be interesting. Plus they can all score fast, so we definitely need to play defense while trying to light them up ourselves through offense.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare goes for thirty tonight, Nash with 15+ assists. Should be fun.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Amare goes for thirty *tonight*, Nash with 15+ assists. Should be fun.


You mean tomorrow night ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol I came home trying to look at the NBA scores. I missed that the game was tomorrow night. D'oh!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

When I made the thread I thought it was 24th as well. I guess with the back to backs, every other day games, road games, they gave the team a break these last 2-3 games with more days off in between. 

Memphis has been playing well as of late and they've got some scorers who can light it up. Suns better bring it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, That is one beautiful warning. Anyways, it is weird that the Suns have so many days off between games finally. It's been so hectic these first few weeks that I think most fans thought they played last night. My brother was yelling at me to put on the game not believing that it was the next night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

36-35, Suns over 8 mins left in the half. Just started watching.

Outrebounding us 21-12 early. Gay and Randolph seem to be the ones killing us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with a nice feed to Jrich for layup. 41-41. He has 10 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with sweet face up drive from beyond FT line for finger roll. 49-47, Suns with 3:02 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich drills another 3. 3-4 now from there and has 13 pts. 

52-48, Suns with 2:30 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns doing much better hustling, rebounding, and creating turnovers. Rebounding is now 25-19, Grizz. Far from 21-12 earlier.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with the hammer.

Off a Grizz miss, Nash drove it and with nice feed to wide open Lou. Caps off an 11-1 run.

60-49, Suns at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Been mostly all Amare this qrter. Couple of slams by 2 nice feeds from Nash, jumper, and then a drive. 18 pts on 8-13 shooting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

88-69, Suns 2:54 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with a couple of back to back jumpers. 



Dragic with the steal and jams it. He can elevate. You wouldn't think so. He showed some of that last yr though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare needs to do this nightly. Constant attack. Now, after 2 FTs, has 28 pts. Had 18 this qrter.

98-77, Suns after 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

102-83, Suns 8:51 left.

With them over 100 so early, depending on how much they score this qrter, could decide the Oct/Nov predctions.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mike Conley is beyond horrible.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, ya know, besides one nice drive and layup earlier, I was thinking the exact same thing since I've been watching.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Earl Clark with a nice jumper. Even if it's garbage time, nice to see him get mins out there.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I loved how Dragic got Tinsley back. I'm liking him more and more with each game. He's got guts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^That was sweet, yeah. Dribble between his legs and drove it, but missed the layup barely. He just needs to finish!



*Suns 126, Grizzlies 111*

Amare 28 pts (13-18), 4 rebs, 2 assists, 2 stls, 3 blks

Nash 12 pts (5-8), 16 assists, 3 rebs


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Amare goes for thirty tonight, Nash with 15+ assists. Should be fun.





Organized Chaos said:


> *Suns 126, Grizzlies 111*
> 
> Amare *28 pts *(13-18), 4 rebs, 2 assists, 2 stls, 3 blks
> 
> Nash 12 pts (5-8), *16 assists*, 3 rebs



I'm gonna go ahead and give myself 2 for 2 on that one.


----------

